# Underhood squealing



## danekejt (Jul 20, 2009)

From what i have been reading, the squealing from under the hood is a common issue with these cars. What have some of you done that has fixed this issue? The dealer thinks its the belt but im wondering if its the idler pulley. 

Thanks for any and all input.

John
06 Goat


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me. Turned out it was the a/c compressor pulley. Dealer r/r'd the pulley and both belts .


----------



## danekejt (Jul 20, 2009)

ya know thats exactly where it sounds like its coming on my car. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

danekejt said:


> ya know thats exactly where it sounds like its coming on my car. Thanks for the info.


happens to my car only after it rains. it goes away after about 5 mins of driving


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

I changed my belts out to gator backs, and have been squeal free ever since.


----------



## 7USMC7 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm having a high pitched squeal only when i accelerate....regardless of speed or gear it only occurs when accelerating...it's gotten louder and more sustained, doesnt go away as quickly anymore. if this is the same thing and i want to swap out belts how difficult is it to do yourself for someone with not the most experience?


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

alot of the time its the idle pulleys.

spray some silicone spray and see if the squeel stops. the one it stops the noise on needs replacing


----------



## 7USMC7 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks! i'm guna do that, i appreciate the tip!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

wiesman02 said:


> happens to my car only after it rains. it goes away after about 5 mins of driving


Same here.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you are getting a squealing and you think its the belt, try squirting some belt dressing on the belt. This is only a temporary fix. If the squealing stops then it could indicate a wearing belt. Look for shinny spots on the belt. Maybe the belt tensioner is allowing a slight bit of slack. If the belt feels like its giving too much try loosening the tensioner and squirting some silicon lube in there and retighten.


----------

